# Suggestions for practice problems- PE Mechanical (Mechanical systems and materials)



## Jader PE PMP (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi!

Can anyone suggest publications of practice problems that would be benefical before taking the exam ???

I already have the NCEES sample exam (2010) and the practice problems for the MERM by Lindeburg.

I noticed that the practice problems for the MERM are kind of long and can take way more than 6 minutes to solve.

Is the sample exam by Lindeburg worth looking into?

Thanks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 7, 2014)

You may want to purchase the Six Minute Solutions practice problems. NCEES also published a sample exam in 2001. It's not as widely available so it may take you a while to get one. The general consensus seems to be that the Lindeburg sample exam is much more difficult than the actual exam problems but is worth your time for the simple fact that you'll be working more problems.

Best of luck.


----------



## DeltaT (Jul 8, 2014)

I've got the 2001 exam (as well as 08, and even copies of the ultra rare 1995 NCEES exam), lindeburg exams, and all three SMS books.. I'd like to sell them to get back what I payed for them.


----------



## Porter_ (Jul 10, 2014)

i passed (MS&amp;M depth) only using the Lindeburg practice problems. you're right, they are much more in depth than the actual exam problems. during the exam i kept having to remind myself "OK they're only looking for ________, not the entire design of _______." it was nice being a bit over prepared. a potential drawback: studying only the Lindeburg practice problems might have you going into the exam with your confidence shot to hell. once you start the exam though you'll probably realize you're good to go.


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 10, 2014)

Lindeburg practice problems are significantly harder than the PE exam? That is exactly what I wanted to hear! I thought the FE was easy compared to the 3 months spent doing problems in the FERM. Though I will say- you are dead on about having your confidence shot (initially).

Anybody know how the 101 Solved Problems rate? Harder? Easier?

I'm guessing the NCEES depth books (with AM and PM problems) are very similar to the actual exam.


----------

